
Xkcd: Seven Years - esnard
https://xkcd.com/1928/
======
glancast
I'm 7 years out this year, and this hits the nail on the head.

"I'll do my best."

------
Folcon
Additional context for those who haven't seen it.
[http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1928](http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1928)

------
hpcjoe
I saw the "Two Years" comic [1] while my wife and I were on our first year
[2][3]. "Seven Years" is meaningful to me as our 6th year anniversary of the
surgery is in 14 days.

[1] [https://xkcd.com/1141/](https://xkcd.com/1141/) [2]
[https://scalability.org/2011/11/ot-it-really-focuses-your-
at...](https://scalability.org/2011/11/ot-it-really-focuses-your-attention-on-
the-important-things/) [3] [https://scalability.org/2012/01/ot-what-is-and-
what-should-n...](https://scalability.org/2012/01/ot-what-is-and-what-should-
never-be/)

